

Tampon now lets you buffer tweets with pictures - julien_c
http://tamponapp.com/

======
jgrahamc
This really is a terrible name. And putting "tampon means buffer in French" at
the bottom while having a logo that looks like a tampon with a string isn't
fooling anyone. I like the app idea, but am not going to use something called
Tampon.

~~~
welp
In his defense, it looks like julien_c is actually French... but the logo is
what got me!

------
ComputerGuru
I'm sorry, but this is just outrageously sexist. And then people complain and
argue that the industry isn't outright biased against women.

The developer needs to grow up and come to his senses. And notice how I'm
certain it's a guy.

~~~
aeurielesn
I also think it's a really bad name but I didn't go as far as label it as
_sexist_.

Do you mind sharing the basis behind your affirmation?

~~~
ComputerGuru
Feminine hygiene is a touchy subject. It's not something you just casually
bandy about, and it's a major turn-off admittedly for both guys and girls. But
to be in an industry where it's OK to go ahead and make an app and call it
Tampon and not get called out for it (I'm glad people here on HN have, thank
you guys) means that we are in a crass industry where people have no regard
for touchy subjects that could make our female compatriots uncomfortable.

(Some) women go to great lengths to hide their monthly discharge and related
hygiene control. Imagine how they would feel if they tried to use this app on
a daily basis?

There isn't a good comparison for the guys, but the real grind is that it's a
bad name for an app that has nothing to do with its purpose. Imagine if it
were called, I dunno, Condom. Why the fuck would you call it that, even if
_condom_ where West Gibberish for "buffer?" It's not funny, it's just uncouth
and inconsiderate.

For the record, I'm a guy.

~~~
joezydeco
I know a few women who were repulsed by the name of the Ford Probe. It's not
just hygiene but any connotation of a very intimate device or action.

------
colanderman
Why in the world is this named after a feminine hygiene product?

------
shaggyfrog
There is no way I would ever use this project at work or even for home
projects because at some point, someone somewhere will have to read its name,
or hear it in a conversation. Which will be some combination of embarrassing
or insulting for everyone involved.

This is the biggest naming fail I have ever seen in the industry.

------
girlvinyl
"Tampon"? Seriously? Let the app shine without stopping people short because
of the name.

~~~
sp332
Hey if iPad overcame its name, this could work too!

~~~
meepmorp
Pad, in English, has common uses other than a feminine hygiene product - a pad
of paper, a building pad, a launch pad. Tampon doesn't.

------
julien_c
Ok -- next on my to-do list is a new name.

~~~
noirman
Call it Baffa (Japanese translation of Buffer)

~~~
julien_c
Good idea, but this sounds a bit too close to Buffer :)

~~~
noirman
I think anything other than tampon would be fine. Since it's open source,
might as well call it "tweet_scheduler".

------
ww520
I was skeptic whether this is a real project, or it is just a parody/trolling
site/project.

------
rglover
How about "Sponge" for a name? Same idea as your current name, but
less...upsetting. Could go a few ways too: bitsponge, sponge.it (a verb!),
etc.

~~~
julien_c
Thanks for the suggestion! Much more useful than complaining about the current
name IMO.

------
daledavies
Thought I had gone back in time for a sec...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4484526>

------
denzil_correa
I initially thought it was an app for female hygiene!

------
jonny_eh
Why advertise the trendy technologies (-PHP) it's built on?

~~~
julien_c
Because it's an open source project: <https://github.com/julien-c/Tampon>

